# Cycling worries



## strokkur (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All

I have set up a 65 Litre aquarium and I'm a bit confused with the way it is acting at the moment cycle-wise. 4 weeks ago I added Tetra Safestart and 5 Leopard Danios.
I found a detailed Q&A with Tetra on one of the forums (can't remember which one now) and followed the process exactly as they said.
4 weeks later I have some extremely happy, lively looking fish, noticeably growing, cruising about the tank at all levels. The water is clear but a bit tea coloured due to my nice piece of bogwood. However Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates all resolutely test zero using an API testing kit (test tubes and drops not strips). I am testing every 48 hours.

Should I be worried? Am I being impatient? Have I found a magic formula where the nitrogen cycle never happens?

I am being nagged by my 8 yr old she wants some more fish (well so do I) but I don't want to do it until everything is right....

Cheers, Sam


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Is the tank planted?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

If your test kit has expired you will get innaccurate results. Check the lot number on the bottle. The last four numbers indicate the month and year it was made. Anything over three years old has expired.

If you kit has not expired be sure to read, understand and follow all the instructions for each test to the letter.

Bottle number two of the nitrAte test kit needs to be shaken very good after sitting for awhile. Shake it and hit the bottom of the bottle on a table for at least one minute.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure how you'd get away with 0 nitrates unless it is planted.

I would be very wary about adding anymore fish. You are already at your limit for that sized tank. If they are happy and healthy, great. Why push that? Go too far and you'll have to explain death to your 8yr old. 1-2 Neons/Cardinals may be okay...just watch it.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so rtbob my LOT number for my ammonia bottles are 08/10 and 09/10 is that ok?
sorry about putting this on your thread strokkur


----------



## strokkur (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all.

@beaslbob
The tank is not planted - I thought one thing at a time would be better. Just some quite tasteful looking Sydeco artificials.

@rtbob
The lot numbers are 1010 so should be ok. I'll give the Nitrate bottle good shaking and test again.

@jrman
From all the reading I've done on here and elsewhere I didn't think 5 Leopard Danios was particularly highly stocked for 65 Litres, however I have noticed that specific stocking advice varies hugely which makes it a minefield for newbies like me...

No probs @plecosrawesome.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

strokkur said:


> Thanks for the replies all.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


then I would expect spikes and keep an eye on the tank.


Ps IMHO you should have planted. better to add plants then chemicals, do tests, and so on. Plus it is also two things as you are doing now. Just a different two. *old dude

my .02


----------



## strokkur (Mar 17, 2011)

Well it looks like the conundrum is solved - I obviously was not shaking the Nitrate bottle 2 enough.

I now test 5 ppm so it looks like the tanks is cycling as it should. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

strokkur said:


> @jrman
> From all the reading I've done on here and elsewhere I didn't think 5 Leopard Danios was particularly highly stocked for 65 Litres, however I have noticed that specific stocking advice varies hugely which makes it a minefield for newbies like me...


I think it is great that you have 5 in a relatively small tank and they are healthy. Change things too much with adding more fish and you could change the balance and start losing fish. I wouldn't add more than 1 or 2 like I said and only 1 at a time. Nothing big, territorial, or non-community. My thoughts anyway. Someone else may have different ones.


----------



## strokkur (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I'm definitely going to go slowly  - I'm going to look into maybe a small bottom feeder or 2 as the Danios seem to spend plenty of time mid-water and also 2 of them (they all have different personalities) seem to particularly like to 'surf' the current from the filter when they arent chasing each other about all over.
If anybody has any suggestions......


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I noticed that my danios have "personality" too. Thought it was only me  
As far as bottom feeders-albino cory cat is cute and very active (i might have read that they do better in pairs, but not entirely sure) also, kuhli loaches in quantity of more than one are very active as well (if you only have one they tend to hide) either would probably be fun for your daughter to watch.


----------

